# Future City Renderings + Art



## kurklk

what No images from Blade runner??


----------



## LMCA1990

Does anyone have renders of those floating cities featured on discovery? I think that's what's gonna happen.


----------



## Jo

post #3 has an image from Bladerunner, but yeah it would be nice to see more

Metropolis:


----------



## bigwilley

Antonio227 said:


> Manhattan-According to Buckminster Fuller.


That bubble makes me think of the Simpsons Movie:banana:


----------



## nuevo-chicago

Why the bubble?


----------



## Hed_Kandi

nuevo-chicago said:


> Why the bubble?


Terrorist-attack Prevention


----------



## PD

^^What downtown isnt protected too?


----------



## Imperfect Ending

I see the Burj Al Dubai


----------



## Qatar Son 333

^^ where ? idont see it !


----------



## fettekatz

^^ the tower which is nearest to the 'observer' looks much like the burj dubai :dunno:


----------



## Don Omar

a little bit more near sighted

Chicago









Hong Kong









and for some NYC lovin


----------



## Cristovão471

Cool Vision created by the user vfxmaverick

Singapore 2075





.


----------



## ozanoral

i think some ugly  but singapur wonderfuL


----------



## xlchris

^That render of Singapore realy looks like those Star Wars movies!!!! !!!


----------



## Jo

Skyscraper Airport for City of Tomorrow (Nov, 1939)










It possibly seemed like a good idea at the time


----------



## Shezan

Don Omar said:


> a little bit more near sighted
> 
> Chicago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and for some NYC lovin


l can't see Chicago trump tower in the 1st render pic...


----------



## cbotnyse

Shezan said:


> l can't see Chicago trump tower in the 1st render pic...


Its there, how about this one...










(made by Allance ssp)


----------



## nygirl

^^ Holy... shit! 

I count... Chic Spire, Aqua, Waldorf, Trump, Waterview.

Now we need Legacy, and that building with the hole in it. Chicago 2012 is a knock out.


----------



## xlchris

cbotnyse said:


> Its there, how about this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (made by Allance ssp)


OOOOOOH My god! What an amazing picture!


----------



## Antonio227

Hyper building: arcology (players of SimCity 2000 will recognize the term) 










…And the only nowadays´ prototype, Arcosanti.










Dunno. Is it for real or just a thing for delusional hippies? :weird:


----------



## nicholasliha

QUOTE=Don Omar

a little bit more near sighted

Chicago









Hong Kong









and for some NYC lovin









http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3159/mapqueensfuturecc9.jpg


Here's more:

[IMG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v331/nicholasliha/marinabay1.jpg


----------



## nygirl

Singapore has always been one of my favorite skylines. The change that is taking place right now is dramatic, its like adding a quarter of the existing CBD skyline. Congrats to Singapore on all of their new and under construction projects. Jaw-dropping stuff, guys.


----------



## Shezan

hi guyz :wave:

where l can find pictures such the future' s ones posted in this 3D?

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Andrew

Casshern has to be the strangest science fiction film I've seen. I bought it a few years ago having not seen it before. I've only watched it once!! The imagery is plain weird:































































Anyone else seen it?


----------



## nicholasliha

nygirl said:


> Singapore has always been one of my favorite skylines. The change that is taking place right now is dramatic, its like adding a quarter of the existing CBD skyline. Congrats to Singapore on all of their new and under construction projects. Jaw-dropping stuff, guys.


yea i'm inclined to think that the government is consciously applying a bonsai treatment to the skyline, which makes it merge seamlessly with the existing one. its too much control, but hey why relinquish what they've been doing for 3 decades?


----------



## cornish pasty

Hong Kong, 2008









Summersound, Flickr









Leslie Liu, Flickr









Cdye1, Flickr









DanielKHC, Flickr









Yann Le Berre, Flickr









MusicPancake, Flickr









Base24, Wikimedia Commons









Diliff, Wikimedia Commons


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Future City, Illinois 










flickr:ILMO JOE


----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## Imperfect Ending




----------



## Imperfect Ending

Or maybe:









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/34/115444009_0f7e30db97_o.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kafkas said:


> Istanbul's Kartal district around 2014..





isaidso said:


> Those Hadid projects have all been approved?


Actually it not in the detail phase. It will be approved, because city is the client 



erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ I hope they have not... That'd be a disaster for Istanbul.



Actually not so bad, because its the Kartal district. Km' away from the Bosphorus and the hisorical part. It will be at the Marmara Sea coast.


Its planned to start next year or 2010.
Total area is 5,500,000m². So its a huge project and will be built in many phases.

They asked Hadid when it will be finished 
She answered: Its a huge project. We can't say it"

Maybe the last phase will be finished by 2023. 100 year Turkish Republic


----------



## Skyline_FFM

l'eau said:


> ^^i think dubai needs more "hypertall" for become a futuristic city.


 WHAT???!!! But you will surely see several hypertalls coming up in the next decades.


----------



## l'eau

Skyline_FFM said:


> WHAT???!!! But you will surely see several hypertalls coming up in the next decades.


i know i will.but uc hypertalls are more important for me.and only burj dubai uc now.


----------



## elliot

Here's a future render of the Toronto waterfront with comments...

-











*THE PROJECTS KEY: *there's bound to be some mistakes but the 
heights, locations and status are pretty accurate.
PROJECTS KEY:









-
BEHIND THE WATERFRONT SKYLINE:










LINK TO LARGE RENDERING



:cheers:


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Wow, that last rendering is great! Good for Toronto which may catch up to the top skylines of the world! :drool:


----------



## vancouverite/to'er

Toronto's density is in a league of its own. You can also see two emerging skylines (downtown and midtown where 1 Bloor peaks) :cheers:


----------



## tonight

very huge area, i like the place


----------



## isaidso

vancouverite/to'er said:


> Toronto's density is in a league of its own. You can also see two emerging skylines (downtown and midtown where 1 Bloor peaks) :cheers:


I wouldn't say the density is in a league of its own, but it is impressive. It's still amazing to think that the renders above aren't fantasy and accurately depict what Toronto will look like just a few years from now.


----------



## wayne891004

cristobal_underscore said:


> Cool Vision created by the user vfxmaverick
> 
> Singapore 2075
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I don't think this will happen... because Singapore building can't build more then 300m. It will affect the aircraft which landing at Singapore airport...But maybe people take UFO in future...hehe


----------



## dösanhoro

Excellent thread 

Of course the city plans of some architecture bureau for 2020 have an entirely different meaning and purpose than scifi art images. In a way I find the scifi images the most interesting. They have are stylized art.. 

Some of these scifi cities still look way more appealing to me than the current urban megalopolis. They are free of current automobile clutter. Todays cities are toxic smoldering holes. Remember the 1800s grim industrialized horrors with factories , furnaces and black smoke. Thats where we are right now. People live with it . The empty looking utopia with the bridges over the cities. That has to look more appealing than the current cities. 

Cities full of car gridlock is ridiculous. hno: Cars need to be fixed. Cities need multiple bandwith of urban mass transit.


----------



## Annibale

Antonio227 said:


> Hyper building: arcology (players of SimCity 2000 will recognize the term)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> …And the only nowadays´ prototype, Arcosanti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno. Is it for real or just a thing for delusional hippies? :weird:


He's a pupil of Wright.
Now he runs a workshop of cratswork and self built architecture, something like a _new empiricism_ adapted to the environment of the californian desert.
It is possible to send him a curriculum and ask for a season of work and lessons in his workshop.


----------



## lokinyc

saying toronto's density is in a league of it's own is laughable. Especially if you've ever visited Tokyo, NYC, or Sao Paolo, all of which make TO look small.


----------



## Skyline_FFM

lokinyc said:


> saying toronto's density is in a league of it's own is laughable. Especially if you've ever visited Tokyo, NYC, or Sao Paolo, all of which make TO look small.


But making a city look small is nothing bad. It is only bad if a city makes another look ugly! And honstly Toronto just makes Tokyo or Sao Paolo look buttugly! :cheers:


----------



## socrates#1fan

noob(but not really) said:


> Well yes, China, strangely, is exempted under Kyoto. :|
> 
> What I mean is with all the steps we've taken so far, this kind of future will be averted. But there are a few exceptions to this, like the aforementioned China.


So you mean we will see a grayish blue sky here in the West while in China they will be looking at a gray one? Oh boy! Bring on the carbon! 
No but China's pollution issue is unacceptable.


----------



## socrates#1fan

Kafkas said:


> Istanbul's Kartal district around 2014..


What the f*** is that.
It's like a mentally ill worm and a sheet of plastic had sex and produced that.
It pushes the limits of ugliness.


----------



## socrates#1fan

storms991 said:


> Bloody amazing.


There is a city of the future I would live in.


----------



## socrates#1fan

Why do futuristic cities have to be crammed with high rises and ugly?
I would think a futuristic city would have a mix of modern and historic architecture with more 'green' buildings and green roofs.
Add some mass transit and density and there you go.


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Space is precious even now...


----------



## Assemblage23

socrates#1fan said:


> Why do futuristic cities have to be crammed with high rises and ugly?
> I would think a futuristic city would have a mix of modern and historic architecture with more 'green' buildings and green roofs.
> Add some mass transit and density and there you go.


It depends on how far in the future you are thinking about. Sure, in 2110 we'd still see a combination of classic and futuristic. But how about cities in 3610? For sure, the world as we now it would be long gone...who knows?


----------



## Skyline_FFM

Assemblage23 said:


> It depends on how far in the future you are thinking about. Sure, in 2110 we'd still see a combination of classic and futuristic. But how about cities in 3610? For sure, the world as we now it would be long gone...who knows?


Well, until then the whole world population has already shrunk a lot again! :cheers:


----------



## da_funkmaster

PedroGabriel said:


> most look like visions from hell, than from a city. It would be horrible to live in such places.


I absolutely agree, future always meant progress to me. And for cities this means back to nature and green energy. Its good to see that this process has started already with new materials for buildings and energy balancing regarding environmental friendliness.

However, such visions of complete planets becoming one big city are exciting. 

Pictures are from deviantart.com, a pretty cool site by the way :yes:


----------



## White Shadows

Excellent thread!!!
One more:

City of the Future:


----------



## dösanhoro

Stalin would be proud. Those monumental spires are interesting. They are so wide there are no windows inside the building. 

It is interesting how they all defy gravity.


----------



## nygirl

da_funkmaster said:


>


What the hell is going on in Newark in that picture? Shame that Jersey City and Hoboken get flooded. Also it doesn't look like the Hudson Yards, Broofield's Midtown West, and Hotel Pennsylvania site will get done. :lol:


----------



## Guest

gabrielbabb said:


> The best future images could be these XD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


I'd love to live there :lol:


----------



## sasa_taisa

i love this thread so much


----------



## sasa_taisa

Mekky II said:


> Paris 2100 ?


lots of burj dubai's @[email protected]


----------



## da_funkmaster

nygirl said:


> What the hell is going on in Newark in that picture? Shame that Jersey City and Hoboken get flooded. Also it doesn't look like the Hudson Yards, Broofield's Midtown West, and Hotel Pennsylvania site will get done. :lol:


Haha, I also immediately recognized New York even though I never have been there.
Here is what the artist has to say regarding this matter:
_
Here is a personnal matte painting that I did during Christmas holiday. I took some photos with my digital camera on top of the empire state building in New York City last summer while I was at SIGGRAPH 2006 Boston, there is only 4-5 hours of driving between.

The concept of this artwork was inspired by the famous movie Blade Runner (starring Harrison Ford) in which, you can see amazing futuristic cityscapes, which are define today as one of the most classic matte painting images from the old times. I always was fascinated by these old school matte painting techniques. These amazing artists was working on huge glass canvas with nothing else than pencils, brushes and oil painting. What a different world!

The modeling of the ships was done by a friend of mine._

http://fstarno.deviantart.com/art/Decline-of-Babel-Myth-matte-80030248


----------



## White Shadows

Check:










http://ardiarqui02.blogspot.com/


----------



## Imperfect Ending

Anything is possible with money I guess haha


----------



## flesh_is_weak

Skyline_FFM said:


> But making a city look small is nothing bad. It is only bad if a city makes another look ugly! And honstly Toronto just makes Tokyo or Sao Paolo look buttugly! :cheers:


i live in toronto, and i think the only advantage it has over tokyo is its multiculturism...other than that, i dont think it can hold a candle to tokyo


----------



## 2co2co

I like this pictures like them^^ and decided to make my own...


----------



## White Shadows

Temple Expiatori - Gaudí - Natural Revolution











http://www.neosurrealismart.com/modern-art-prints/?artworks/gothic-fantasy-or-expiatory-temple.html


----------



## amidcars

Ok, that's a load of crap they build around Istanbul. But you don't think those Hadid buildings will be an affordable alternative to such cheap generic homes, now do you?


----------



## luci203

*Future starts now...*

_scroll >>>_ :uh:


----------



## Imperfect Ending

^^ meh


----------



## steppenwolf

its a shame that man always veers towards imagining hyperinflated versions of the future based on all todays and mans faults. I wish these visions could be more visionary, thoughtful, imaginitive, optimistic and inspiring. I dont want to live in an overcrowded, mass of endless highrises, I want cities to be green, sustainable, beautiful, full of wildlife... I mean, the flocks of birds flying over those couruscant type cities would just not be there. the only animals you'd see would be cockroaches and rats.


----------



## ch1le

steppenwolf said:


> its a shame that man always veers towards imagining hyperinflated versions of the future based on all todays and mans faults. I wish these visions could be more visionary, thoughtful, imaginitive, optimistic and inspiring. I dont want to live in an overcrowded, mass of endless highrises, I want cities to be green, sustainable, beautiful, full of wildlife... I mean, the flocks of birds flying over those couruscant type cities would just not be there. the only animals you'd see would be cockroaches and rats.


You know how many pigeons, seagulls and even hawks humanities urban centres keep up?


----------



## ensarsever

I dont want to look world Like This :S


----------



## historybuffer

bobbycuzin said:


> are you guys also predicting co2 levels changing our sky colors in the future?


The future does discuss these matters. The future has spoken. Please return
to normal office cubicle activities.


----------



## anakngpasig

from Star Trek
glimpse of future
San Francisco


----------



## TEHR_IR

hahahahaha this is never gonna happen I think only building such highrises and infrastructure takes a 100-150 year......

I don't think construction companies will invest in buildings that takes so much time and money....


----------



## Skyline_FFM

steppenwolf said:


> its a shame that man always veers towards imagining hyperinflated versions of the future based on all todays and mans faults. I wish these visions could be more visionary, thoughtful, imaginitive, optimistic and inspiring. I dont want to live in an overcrowded, mass of endless highrises, I want cities to be green, sustainable, beautiful, full of wildlife... I mean, the flocks of birds flying over those couruscant type cities would just not be there. the only animals you'd see would be cockroaches and rats.


SIGNED! These visions an inhuman, kill everything that humans need to live such as fresh air and trees, sunshine! Most visions show a dark future of overcrowded regions that most people would not like to live in!


----------



## l'eau

TEHR_IR said:


> hahahahaha this is never gonna happen I think only building such highrises and infrastructure takes a 100-150 year......
> 
> I don't think construction companies will invest in buildings that takes so much time and money....


they dont look that tall.


----------



## TEHR_IR

^^yes, in previous pages their are buildings that look over 2000M lol


----------



## Mr Wolf

anakngpasig said:


> from Star Trek
> glimpse of future
> San Francisco


What a surprise to see the Santiago Calatrava's "Hemisferic" at the right of the photo. This building is built in Valencia, Spain:










This last weekend I watched "Star Trek" and I was stunned when I seem to see another Calatrava's building appearing behind the futuristic San Francisco skyscrapers, but just for a couple of seconds:


----------



## luci203

TEHR_IR said:


> hahahahaha this is never gonna happen I think only building such highrises and infrastructure takes a 100-150 year......
> 
> I don't think construction companies will invest in buildings that takes so much time and money....





l'eau said:


> they dont look that tall.


Considering that _Transamerica Pyramid _is *260m*, the tall buildings have even a "decent" height. :lol:










:cheers:


----------



## erbse

People, show us some new renderings!


----------



## Haldir07

Skybean said:


> Chongqing - present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^Looks similar to those future rendering cities!


futuristic


----------



## erbse

Manhattan looked similar already 60 years ago.


----------



## Don Omar

Concept art by James Clyne from _Minority Report_, Washington DC in 2054. He also has a really sweet gallery of other films.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl

This and eventually civilization will restart.


----------



## erbse

That Minority Report vision of Washington DC is one of the least likely in this thread 


There's absolutely no chance we'd see any kind of skyscraper getting built in the city center in the next, say 50-100 years. They don't allow and wouldn't ever, esp. not in the historic mall area. There are way better places to have skyscrapers, while I don't like the "visionary" ones shown in this concept anyway.


----------



## smuthny

Future Warsaw.. guite green..


----------



## erbse

Quite romantic in some way  Gotta love the appearance of the culture palace.



Who did this and where did you get it?


----------



## jCav

I'm not so sure people will be using flying vehicles in the future. It could be too chaotic.


----------



## erbse

^ Indeed. I think there rather will be some sort of high speed tunnels, such as they were imagined like in *I, Robot*:





Link


But there still might be some flying cars (see Wiki article also), esp. for official authorities or emergency services.

Like those that are in development:


*Moller M400 Skycar* in cooperation with Boeing (already able to fly, google or youtube it)



























(by random Google sources)


*Boeing Sky Commuter* (a baby of the 80s)




















*PAL V* (could be realised & licensed in just some years time)











*Terrafugia* (to get a license soon)











*X-Hawk* (able to fly obviously )












There could be a breakthrough in flying cars technology soon, that might change the appearance of our future cities heavily.

The 21st century stays interesting, no doubt!


----------



## smuthny

erbse said:


> Quite romantic in some way  Gotta love the appearance of the culture palace.
> 
> 
> 
> Who did this and where did you get it?


No idea  I've just entered "future Warsaw" in Google graphics and found this..


----------



## Guest

^^ i think it was on the Focus magazine, article on how'd cities decay if humans were suddenly gone.


----------



## luci203




----------



## Atmosphere

Funny to see that we still need suspension bridges in that future^^:lol: Nice picture!


----------



## The other Dude

why are most future skyscrapers in these images so ugly? that would not be a future for humans. its time to create some bad robots to take over the world ^^


----------



## Atmosphere

^^ Search on deviantart.com. There you can find thousands of futuristic images if you want. Some of them with a dark, grungy future, others with a happy, bright one.


----------



## erbse

I hope the future turns out to be a human scale, architecturally classical one.
Classical in the sense of grand European cities.


----------



## fox1

I-275westcoastfl said:


> This and eventually civilization will restart.


This is Brisbane?


----------



## xXFallenXx

fox1 said:


> This is Brisbane?


The John Hancock Center is there, so no.


----------



## Cristovão471

Perhaps Brisago or Chicane?


----------



## Ekumenopolis

We can see more 'Coruscantese' cities in videogames, like Illium (Mass Effect 2)


----------



## Atmosphere

I really hope we can see a few cities like this ^^ in the future. But of course I also hope classic small cities and cities without skyscrapers will never disappear. I'm curious if we ever see really big (not only very tall but really big) buildings like in the third picture from below with the suspension bridge because such big buildings will not have any sunlight in the middle witch, for example, is not allowed here in Holland (every room needs to have direct sunlight). In for example china, i have slept in rooms without any windows. Well for 1 night thats oke but to live in such a room would be a nightmare.


----------



## erbse

I'd like to repost my little remark on future direction of city development here.




erbse said:


> I prefer the Naboo model of a city over that Coruscant one any day.
> 
> 
> _Naboo_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Wookiepedia
> 
> 
> Apocalyptic _Coruscant_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Wookiepedia


(I think we had a thread about it, but don't mind)


Which do you like better?


----------



## deepblue01

^^Hmm, is it me or are the future architects going to have really bad tastes in designing towers?


----------



## Skyrazer

luci203 said:


>


Is that supposed to be Manhattan with the Chrysler building at the bottom?


----------



## SouthmoreAvenue

i think the MetLife Building is there, too!


----------



## erbse

No, it's not.


Anyway, that'd be one shitty future and is never ever going to happen. Manhattan won't change that much in the future anyway, as there's a lot of heritage they have to take care of. LUCKILY!

They could do such experiments in China, Arabian countries or elsewhere and look for something that perfectly deals with our future issues.


----------



## smuthny

Another post-apocalyptic vision


----------



## robo_boss

Wow this thread is awesome. Post more renderings please.

Coruscant is a scary looking city. Not a single tree , no nature whatsoever .


----------



## futureguy

The renderings are awesome even if a few are a bit ominous. I'd like to see more posted as well.


----------



## Atmosphere

robo_boss said:


> Wow this thread is awesome. Post more renderings please.
> 
> Coruscant is a scary looking city. Not a single tree , no nature whatsoever .


It's possible that there are parks inside buildings. You can see this trend now already. More and more buildings have small green areas on top or inside. There's a building next to the highway here with 6 small parks inside with even exotic palmtrees and bamboo.









Minke Wagenaar's


----------



## erbse

^ But that could never ever replace real parks outside buildings. 


They could serve as nice additions for big buildings, anyway. Commerzbank Tower in Frankfurt / Germany is another good example for this:




































Posted by il_fenomeno, SSC



More interior views there: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=433739


----------



## socrates#1fan

These cities suck.
"Future City Renderings" Usually means architects ego ideas of future based on current fads and trends.
Most cities in the future won't look that different from today.
People will be practical, they always have.


----------



## socrates#1fan

erbse said:


> I'd like to repost my little remark on future direction of city development here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think we had a thread about it, but don't mind)
> 
> 
> Which do you like better?


Naboo.
I'd throw myself into the sea before I lived in Coruscant. :lol:


----------



## isaidso

I'd choose Coruscant over Naboo, as long as it wasn't forever.


----------



## jacoboy7

from http://cghub.com/images/view/1503/page:1/commentpage:1

Great picture...
more from http://www.colourlovers.com/blog/2008/09/16/33-masters-of-cg-art-awesome-digital-inspiration/


----------



## luci203




----------



## D.D.

wow, there are some nice cyberpunk themes in here.... but can it realistically be true in a short time span?


----------



## whizz_pat

I would choose Coruscant over Naboo anyday. Living 2km high, flying cars, space ports, 24/7 life.

That is my dream for a city. :rock:


----------



## JPSM

whizz_pat said:


> I would choose Coruscant over Naboo anyday. Living 2km high, flying cars, space ports, 24/7 life.
> 
> That is my dream for a city. :rock:


The thing is....if the future cities go like that way...Naboo style, will be for elites...and lost likely Coruscant style, will be divided...the wealthier ones will live in the top of the tower buildings, and the poor people in the bottom...like in some sort of slum....

Anyway...taking in acount that there is a growing tendency to the "green tech" and ideas, I would say that Naboo style will be the one to be adopt...at least in Europe...


----------



## steppenwolf

Human being's aren't very imaginative and cant think of a future that's better than the present - only an exaggeration of it.

We need a really fucking serious plague.


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

The only pictures here that have a chance of becoming a reality are the post-apocalyptic ones. There's no way in hell there will ever be a Coruscant type city on Earth, or at all. Look at it this way: where the hell would we get all the supplies for a city like that? The utilities would be beyond comprehension, and that's if you can find enough steel and glass to build the buildings to begin with. The future of cities will most likely stay the same as they are now, but with more consideration for the environment and efficiency. I highly doubt that fifty years from now, I'll be able to walk through Los Angeles or New York and be surrounded by mile high skyscrapers. It's just not gonna happen. If I'm wrong, somebody send me this message in 2059 so I could get a good laugh.


----------



## Mike____

I've got some nice pictures  what do you people think ?


----------



## xXFallenXx

Mike____ said:


>


Wtf is that?
Some kind of space station, or a REALLY AMAZINGLY tall city?


----------



## c6josh

^^these future city photos looks very impressive and close to reality...I think Dubai, Moscow, Tokyo, New york, Chicago, Shanghai...have planned an urban city similar to these. but it only shows that the future will not be as colorful,it will be more of a titanium, gray and black colors.


----------



## Skyrazer

Mike____ said:


>


^^ This is the only pic so far in this topic IMO that looks remotely realistic and believable...


----------



## LtBk

steppenwolf said:


> Human being's aren't very imaginative and cant think of a future that's better than the present - only an exaggeration of it.
> 
> We need a really fucking serious plague.


Why not make one yourselves?:blahblah:


----------



## Mike____

I found an another one that looks realy realistic! 
Future new york ??


----------



## ThatDarnSacramentan

^^ That looks cool, but it's not New York solely. I see a few Chicago buildings in there, and even some of the New York buildings are in different positions than they are in real life. Still a cool image.


----------



## 2co2co

This looks pretty cool:

It could have been posted before, as this is from Burj Dubai thread.


----------



## kayanathera

*BEHOLD!!!*:nuts: 








:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## metro_minotaur

Mike____ said:


>


looks sort of like Atlantis from Stargate:


----------



## friedemann

What's about something like that?










Could be possible, too.


----------



## roro987

so amazing


----------



## briker

God, I'm glad I'd be dead by then. It'd be horrible to live in cramped overbuilt cities like those.


----------



## Russells

Nice thread. Oh...how could I forgot my favorite sci-fi planet


----------



## tomajidqd

Buy Cheap RS Gold for us!platform,Provide Buy WOW Gold andFinal Fantasy Gil


----------



## engenx4




----------



## Shezan

in the 1St pic of this page I can see Sheikh Zayed Rd


----------



## Spookvlieger

http://3danimation.e-spaces.com/graphic_design/future_city_downtown.jpg









http://lava360.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/02/future-city.jpg









http://www.smartskyways.com/Market/stations/future-city.jpg









http://visions2200.com/Images/JeanPattou1984.jpg









http://cache.gizmodo.com/assets/images/gizmodo/2008/06/doha-quatar-mead.jpg









http://www.acceleratingfuture.com/michael/blog/images/port city.jpg









http://www.milkytea.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/future-city3.jpg









http://www.mactonnies.com/lilypad.jpg









http://www.greenerfields.com/wp-con...ntre-by-mvrdv-2mvrdv-gwanggyo-power-centr.jpg









http://www.planetpinkngreen.com/wp-content/uploads/2008NOW_/vyonyx_masdar_abu_dhabi1.jpg









http://www.toocooldude.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/08/future-city.jpg









http://artect.net/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/hughferriss.jpg









http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/oo97/Haou_Judai/futuristic-city.jpg









http://i266.photobucket.com/albums/ii246/DimensionalTravel/City.jpg









http://forcg.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/08/final1.jpg









http://www.architecturelist.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/huaxi-city-centre-by-mad-an.jpg









http://bertrand-benoit.com/images/COMPs.jpg









http://www.skyscraper.org/EXHIBITIONS/FUTURE_CITY/NEW_YORK_MODERN/images/1900/1999.jpg

ALL CREDITS GO TO ADDED LINKS!!!!


----------



## Positronn

Mike____ said:


> I found an another one that looks realy realistic!
> Future new york ??


I don't think laws will permit ppl to construct in the high levels buildings bigger than the land these buildings are located, as the pic suggest.


----------



## boy261

*good*



Don Omar said:


> Concept art by James Clyne from _Minority Report_, Washington DC in 2054. He also has a really sweet gallery of other films.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like this image of future Washingthon. this contrast of green plains and monster buildings is really amazing!


----------



## Spookvlieger

^^I agree. Cities like dubai are great with their highrises, but they don't give that impression of the pic above.


----------



## erbse

How about these future city visualisations? Somewhere in between chaotic and sterile.





































Source: All by cg4tv.com / www.allmystery.de/themen/gw34744-16


----------



## LADEN

Why does everyone think there will be flying cars?? I doubt thats even going to happen.


----------



## erbse

But individual traffic definitely needs more space. Either it gets replaced by flying cars (horizontal and vertical space make a lot more than horizontal alone). Or it gets completely replaced by public transport. In any case, traffic will (and probably has to be) regulated automatically, so no manual driving (at least in the city centers) anymore.


Manual driving in 2035? Only in case of a robot attack!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tBtMq0QzIdQ


[dailymotion]x6lxni_audi-rsq_auto[/dailymotion]
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6lxni_audi-rsq_auto


----------



## KillerZavatar

LADEN said:


> Why does everyone think there will be flying cars?? I doubt thats even going to happen.


i also think for the near future that higher lines and more metro systems is a more efficient future vision. but i think flying cars are nicer for most people then trying to explain that there are metrosystems and what not in a city


----------



## Wunderknabe

Given perfect, error-free Computercontrol and a powerfull, clean, cheap and reliable energy source - thousands of flying cars would be in the air in less than 10 years. 

And the visions of ultra-density cities like Coruscant are unlikely to happen. Just take the already urbanized areas and make them denser (just 4-6 storey buildings) and earths population could easyly double and no endless sea of skyscrapers would be required.

Thats an interesting topic:
A couple of years ago I calculated an average population density of Coruscant (the planet-wide-skyscraper-city)
I thought it must be more dens than Manhattan, so I took 50000/km² which is not much considering the visual impressions we have from the movies. 

However, the whole Planet would have had a population of 22356628000000
or for Earths land area: 7395000000000 that is roughly 1000 times the actual population.

So, a long way to go, I don't think we see Coruscant quite soon here on earth :nuts:


----------



## erbse

"City in the clouds"









Source: http://www.gatetonowhere.de/gallery/details.php?image_id=122


----------



## erbse

Two additional impressive visualizations:


*Center of the Universe - Metropolis*








Source & full resolution: http://coolvibe.com/2011/100-inspirational-digital-art-wallpapers/center_of_universe_web-2/


*Canyon City* by Andre E Wallin








Source & full resolution: http://coolvibe.com/2011/100-inspirational-digital-art-wallpapers/canyon_city_by_andreewallin/


----------



## Wunderknabe

An early Version of Stargates Atlantis. Being much bigger than the version of the show:









http://www.mondolithic.com/?p=600


----------



## erbse

^ Looks quite impressive. I never really watched any StarGate series, is it worth the time? Especially for futurism/technology enthusiasts? Do they depict future cities/buildings a lot?


----------



## erbse

How about this one? Quite a "fluffy" light vision of a future city.










Source: "Different world-different time", Caucasian-eagle - *Deviantart*


----------



## Wunderknabe

erbse said:


> ^ Looks quite impressive. I never really watched any StarGate series, is it worth the time? Especially for futurism/technology enthusiasts? Do they depict future cities/buildings a lot?


Yes.

Especialy SG Atlantis has quite a few episodes focussing on futuristic cities.

And also, Atlantis itself is a good sight (although the final version is not as impressive as the version I posted).

It also got a good portion of humor 



















(sorry, no idea who made this)


----------



## Wunderknabe

damn...quote statt edit..

please delete this.


----------



## Atmosphere

erbse said:


> But individual traffic definitely needs more space. Either it gets replaced by flying cars (horizontal and vertical space make a lot more than horizontal alone). Or it gets completely replaced by public transport. In any case, traffic will (and probably has to be) regulated automatically, so no manual driving (at least in the city centers) anymore.



There are more problems that just the technical ones. 

For example, if you have flying cars, people could land EVERYWHERE. On roofs, in your backyard or in the middle of a tropical forest. I think it's gonna be very bad for nature if people can go really everywhere they want to and security on buildings is going to be a problem. And then you have the problem of accidents, flying into buildings, crashing on people below. And another one; terrorist. Carbombs are already worse enough let alone FLYING carbombs.


----------



## erbse

Oh come on. My post was short enough to read it completely. I said:

"In any case, traffic will (and probably has to be) regulated automatically, so no manual driving (...) anymore."

There might be ways to manipulate this and drive manually, dunno. But as always, every new technology has its risks. 

And they're constantly working on it. Perhaps it will be only used for emergency services or the police for quite some time, but we'll see. Technology definitely isn't advanced enough right now anyway.

Early attempts: The Moller Skycar. Boeing and others develop something as well.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElS9BKSsezw


----------



## erbse

UFO time! Moller M200x!
3MwxVAZuFO
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3MwxVAZuFO



(As the mobility is quite an important issue of future cities, there's no problem with discussing such things here.)


----------



## Atmosphere

erbse said:


> Oh come on. My post was short enough to read it completely. I said:
> 
> "In any case, traffic will (and probably has to be) regulated automatically, so no manual driving (...) anymore."
> 
> There might be ways to manipulate this and drive manually, dunno. But as always, every new technology has its risks.
> 
> And they're constantly working on it. Perhaps it will be only used for emergency services or the police for quite some time, but we'll see. Technology definitely isn't advanced enough right now anyway.
> 
> Early attempts: The Moller Skycar. Boeing and others develop something as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElS9BKSsezw


But as I said, accidents are only one of the many problems. How do you make sure nobody flies everywhere the want and ruining the last parts of untouched nature? Or thieves landing on roofs of buildings, or just enter from the side. What about borders? Mass immigration will be very easy... No I don't see flying cars become mainstream for at least another 70 years.


----------



## erbse

Again: You can't go wherever you want because the vehicle only goes where it's able to.
No manual driving. There's a risk of manipulating this, but oh well. And you couldn't even leave the car while it's flying (for thief action), only in case of danger or after landing on a place you're allowed to land. The latter is easily possible even with today's technology.

And mass immigration by flying cars? Come on, don't ridicule yourself. Legal immigrants can hardly afford crappy regular cars nowadays. I don't really get your point.


----------



## eddeux

I can only imagine the maintenance costs for infrastructure in these future cities..


----------



## gabrielbabb

Near future Mexico City about 2013, by me LOL


----------



## erbse

èđđeůx;81053910 said:


> I can only imagine the maintenance costs for infrastructure in these future cities..


By the by, that's another point on the plus side. If you have flying cars, you hardly need any infrastructure for them.
Besides, there suddenly will be MUCH more room for passengers and streetlife.
It will be awesome.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Some unlikely immages:









http://forum.i3d.net/attachments/main/943182839d1250345619-info-mass-effect-2-masseffect21.jpg









http://www.pcgameshardware.com/screenshots/medium/2009/08/asari-city-screenshot.jpg









http://www.infernodevelopment.com/Article_futurecity/Lost_City_III.jpg









http://www.infernodevelopment.com/Article_futurecity/Mass_Effect_2_Citadel.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

To big but worth watching!:
http://www.mctmd.com/storage/desktop future city 1.jpg?__


----------



## eddeux

erbse said:


> By the by, that's another point on the plus side. If you have flying cars, you hardly need any infrastructure for them.
> Besides, there suddenly will be MUCH more room for passengers and streetlife.
> It will be awesome.


what about trains and buses?


----------



## erbse

^ You mean flying busses? Sure, why not. But there still will also be trains on the ground, of course. Maglevs, at least.


More fascinating Deviantart:









http://jfliesenborghs.deviantart.com/art/Lost-City-IV-115359858?q=boost:popular future city&qo=3









http://jacobcharlesdietz.deviantart...y-161352147?q=boost:popular future city&qo=21


----------



## erbse

Big fat futuristic city panorama:









http://rich35211.deviantart.com/art/Futuristic-City-169594723?q=boost:popular future city&qo=22









http://aksu.deviantart.com/art/Inner-city-102808740?q=boost:popular future city&qo=19



Long live Cyberpunk!


----------



## Lydon

A futuristic version of the current Cape Town, South Africa:




























Taken from the series:


----------



## erbse

Great! I never got to watch Charlie Jade as it's not aired in Europe. Did you watch it and can you recommend to do so?


Those visions look pretty dystopian. I'm always wondering why so many displays are featured in future city visions. It's not like I'd want all metropolises paved with annoying commercial screens... :|


----------



## Andros_Pelekanos

These photos are ace. The future can't come soon enough.

Edit: And Mass Effect is a superbly crafted experience. But what makes it stand out for me, as a masterful piece of entertainment, is the craftsmanship in the architecture. I gladly accept Biowares version of the future!


----------



## masterchivas

I guess why there are no actual buildings in any of the futuristic cities... after all, a lot of the constructions from many centuries ago are still here for us to enjoy, ...


----------



## Lydon

erbse said:


> Great! I never got to watch Charlie Jade as it's not aired in Europe. Did you watch it and can you recommend to do so?
> 
> 
> Those visions look pretty dystopian. I'm always wondering why so many displays are featured in future city visions. It's not like I'd want all metropolises paved with annoying commercial screens... :|


I'm actually watching it at the moment...I've finished episode three, so I've definitely got to watch a bit more before being able to offer judgement


----------



## okkie

Jo said:


> post #3 has an image from Bladerunner, but yeah it would be nice to see more
> 
> Metropolis:


the second is from Metropolis, the first picture is from a movie called 'Just imagine' . officially the first AND last SF-musical ever made, lol. terrible movie, great future new york though..


----------



## boglegraham

Kind of disappointing to see the same images over and over again. 

One thing that isn't reflected in these images is the move towards green buildings incorporating greater plant life in cities and the move towards renewable energies (e.g. solar/wind) and sustainable cities. 

People increasingly don't want to live in concrete jungles anymore. They want parks, greenery and fresh air. All the pics on here are wastelands of concrete, steel and smog. 

Green cities will more than likely be more the norm in the future: 



















Technologies are also being developed to capture energy on building tops and even as applied paints or on windows. 

To many people also seem to be thinking in two dimensions only (i.e street level activity and vertical activity). I think we will at some stage in the future see more three dimensional cities where large skyscrapers are linked creating several platforms/street levels (sort of like in the Japanese anime movie - Metropolis). This is particularly so as skyscrapers are difficult to demolish, so if you're running out of space, just use them as a base to start expanding across the open space between skyscrapers. 




























New construction techniques and materials will also see huge changes. Witness the 30 storey skyscraper recently built in China in just 15 days. 
Prefab skyscrapers may become more the norm in future as a result: 










Whats to rule out the ocean as well? Particularly with human population growth to see over 10b people by 2050, lack of land and "potentially" rising ocean waters. There are already people looking at sea cities or ocean scrapers: 



















Heck, carbon nanotubes may one day be produced on an industrial scale at low prices enabling supertall buildings built with the lightest/strongest material known to man. Such superstructures would have their own internal transport system. It would also enable roads/railways such as these to be built: 










There have already been some plans drawn up for carbon nanotube superstructures in Japan (See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shimizu_Mega-City_Pyramid). The Shimizu megacity pyramid:


----------



## gabo79

wow nice


----------



## Spookvlieger

The 50's are known for their future thinking. some immages I've found from that time:


----------



## Spookvlieger

Credits: 
http://www.plan59.com/
http://www.retro-futurismus.de/buergle.htm


----------



## TowerVerre:)

Future New York (especially Houdson Yards), future Shanghai and future Chonquing will look very close like this visions I think.


----------



## lowenmeister

Always liked the look of the future in halo


----------



## Ocean Railroader

Here is a artwork I did for a friend of mine which is sort of like a futurist like city but it's more like a alien city called Kalaishi City http://oceanrailroader.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=72#/d5hg7wf In this artwork there are flying cars and stuff.

And here is a photo of my model City of Diamond City which is more like a fantasy vison of what people in the 1920's and 1930's thought of what the future would look like in the year 2000 http://oceanrailroader.deviantart.com/gallery/?offset=72#/d5fjg3q


----------



## Victhor

I've just seen 2012's version of Total Recall, and it's impressive because of the futuristic urban landscapes! it's a must-see for everyone who likes this thread!


----------



## CNB30

LtBk said:


> Pretty cool art. It looks like in the future NIMBYism is dead.




I still don't think anybody will want an intergalactic spaceport in their backyard. :cheers:


----------



## devid777

Beautiful pictures


----------



## devid777

Future buildings


----------



## Eroha

*Astana, Kazakhstan.*

Astana (/əsˈtɑːnə/,[4] US /æsˈtɑːnə/;[5] Kazakh: Астана) is the capital city of Kazakhstan. It is located on the Ishim River in the north portion of Kazakhstan, within Akmola Province, though administrated separately from the province as a federal city area. The 2014 census reported a population of 835,153 within the city, making it the second-largest city in Kazakhstan. Founded in 1830 as Akmolinsk (Russian: Акмолинск) and renamed as Tselinograd (Russian: Целиноград) in 1961, the city has evolved into a cultural and administrative centre of Virgin Lands Campaign.[1] In 1992, it was renamed as Akmola (Kazakh: Ақмола), the original name meaning "white holy place" or "white abundance". On 10 December 1997, Akmola became the capital of Kazakhstan. On 6 May 1998, it received the name of Astana, which means "the capital" in Kazakh. Since becoming the capital, Astana has undergone tremendous growth.[6] It is home to many futuristic buildings, hotels and skyscrapers. In addition to serving as government headquarters, Astana is center for industry, sports, healthcare and education.
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Astana*






































































































































































































































































*http://yvision.kz/post/190469*


----------



## Eroha

*Astana, Kazakhstan.*


----------



## erbse

^ You're totally missing the point of this thread, dude. :|


----------



## LtBk

Two things:
1.Too many pictures of Astana.
2.Soviet era urban planning sucks.


----------



## Atmosphere

erbse said:


> ^ Not likely.
> 
> 
> Some cool pictures indeed, but I'd like to see more realistic visions.
> 
> Most probably our cities won't change *that* much over the course of say just 1 century.


True, but these pictures are really awesome! But you're right about realism. These visions of the future are visions from far, far in the future. At least a few 1000 years ahead. Most famous cities have strict laws around new buildings and skyscrapers to keep the old centers intact. I imagine that some of these extreme visions could come true when aliens would settle here on earth and just start building over our cities or something.


----------



## Eroha

*The World's Future MEGAPROJECTS (2015-2030's)*


----------



## edward222




----------



## Eroha

Masdar City - is an arcology project in Abu Dhabi, in the United Arab Emirates. Its core is a planned city, which is being built by Masdar, a subsidiary of Mubadala Development Company, with the majority of seed capital provided by the Government of Abu Dhabi. Designed by the British architectural firm Foster and Partners, the city relies on solar energy and other renewable energy sources. Masdar City is being constructed 17 kilometres (11 mi) east-south-east of the city of Abu Dhabi, beside Abu Dhabi International Airport. Masdar City will host the headquarters of the International Renewable Energy Agency (IRENA). The city is designed to be a hub for cleantech companies. Its first tenant is the Masdar Institute of Science and Technology, which has been operating in the city since it moved into its campus in September 2010.

*Dymaxion Car.*





*Dymaxion Car II.*


----------



## Eroha

The Jeddah metro is a planned metro system in the city of Jeddah, Saudi Arabia. The system would be 101 kilometers (62 miles) long with 36 stations. Phase 1 would link the King Abdulaziz International Airport with the Prince Abdullah Al-Faisal Stadium, central Al-Ruwais and Al-Khozam. Should be completed in 2020.

*Foster + Partners - Jeddah Metro.*


----------



## urbanmap

It may be possible to have future cities that have 
1. no green spaces 
2. no vehicle transport 
3. most people prefer to commute by walk (as a mode of transport) inside the covered connection bridges or platforms between buildings, similar to the situation in Central, Hong Kong as of year 2015. transport would be predominantly of short distances, less than 1-2 km


----------



## JustHorace

joshsam said:


> To big but worth watching!:
> http://www.mctmd.com/storage/desktop future city 1.jpg?__


This is Chongqing in like five years.


----------



## Aisthetes

The two buildings at the bottom look like Toronto's City Hall.


----------



## isaidso

It even has that rotunda at the centre.


----------



## luci203

Not exactly the future... more like a "parallel present" 

Unlike all the "coruscantish" cities with building 1-2 km tall, Gotham look possible to build with no problem with today technology.

Also look more cool. 










Actually my dream city is a giant and dense New York Skyline from 30's with hundreds of gothic - renaissance - art deco style supertalls and skyscrapers.


----------



## skyshakernowlive

I think the future will revolve around vertical villages, where one never has to leave their skyscraper except for job or vacations. I also think cities will be increasingly underground and indoors.


----------



## steppenwolf

Proposed new pile of stuff in London



















This one from a recent Star Trek film annoys me - it completely misses the point and has no relationship to the intricately created Star Trek Universe where we don't have nations, the UK doesnt exist, the whole worlsd was devastated by a 3rd world war - why the hell does London look like this then?! British flags everywhere, all the existing buildings, a load of absurt historic style skyscrapers which London would never in a million years build...


----------



## mrsmartman

^^^^ They are also known as the Megatowers.


----------



## luci203

mrsmartman said:


> ^^^^ They are also known as the Megatowers.


They are not that "mega" (like some many km towers in other renders) 

More like 300-500m. BTW, do I see US Bank Tower from Los Angeles there? :lol:


----------



## gabo79

wow


----------



## luci203




----------

